# bunny busters vs hunter catapults (fish)



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

which is better?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is like asking which you like better, a Ford or Chevy! -- Tex


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> That is like asking which you like better, a Ford or Chevy! -- Tex


Chevy


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Jim Harris said:


> That is like asking which you like better, a Ford or Chevy! -- Tex


Chevy








[/quote]

Ford!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Buy one of each, 
Ok you have two quality products by two highly regarded makers, I personally would go with BB because he seems to do a variety of styles and because I live in NY. 
but as far as which one is better I think that will be up to the individual.
just to make things harder you might want to consider Flatband as well.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm stayin outta of this one ..... we drive a dodge !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree buy one from each of them. I have purchased from both and glad I have.

ZDP has encouraged me to but from all the guys making them on commercial basis. He didn't need to encourage me as I will eventually because that is one of the parts of this sport/hobby having various styles from different makers.

Perhaps what might be more pertinent, is, if you have a feeling of a preferred style offered from each, go with those.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

sohy3010 said:


> which is better?


I don't think anyone can answer that for you. Perhaps you will like one and hate the other; perhaps you will hate both; perhaps you will appreciate each one equally for what it is.

bunny busters has become known for its beautiful laminates and finely finished and figured hardwood forks. They are hand crafted and individual works of art. All designs are ergonomically good and should shoot accurately. He offers a variety of bands.

fish has become known for his powerful bands that have a strong following among UK people that hunt and participate on forums. He sells a bunch of them so thousands of people a year can't be wrong.n His forks are simple but very solid and the Ergos are ergonomically very effective.

Buy them. If the worst comes to the worst, you can always sell them on and lose a few quid at the most.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

every kind of slingshot has advantage and disadvantage,try to find one suitable for u,that one is better .
this is why some shooters get as many slingshots as possible,then find better some for him among them ,then others were sold.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I own and love two BunnyBusters, but I can't speak for Hunters.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Fords.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone who likes Ford...have you ever watched the movie, "Flash of Genius"? If not, watch it, then see how you feel about Ford.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

My problem with GM is, they tried to put Ford out of business by selling to cheap and ruined themselves in the process. Then they took my money from the government to bail them out. I feel that I have already paid for a Chevy and they have not delivered it yet. Why would anybody want to pay 3 or 4 times for a car! It is bad enough to pay for one that you never got! My 10 year old ford Ranger runs just fine and there will not be a General Motors or Chrysler product in my future and I can’t wait for the fall election. I encourage every body to vote as they feel they should. Hmmm, I wonder how I will vote. -- Tex


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

No hard feelings Bill. I understand your point. I guess that's why we have many brands to choose from.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I drive a BMW and a Toyota, which isn't to say I don't like Ford and Chevy, but I like to go round corners and have my car start in the mornings.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I reviewed (and still own) both the Fish Hunter and the Fish Ergo 2. I also met the "Bunnybusters" in Alverton.

These are two entirely different concepts that really are not in direct competition.

The Fish products are serious hunting weapons, designed for that very purpose. Although I think they are quite pleasing to look at, they aren't made for beauty. Fish uses multiplex wood, which is inexpensive, but more sturdy than any other wood I have seen. Unbreakable, really. His slingshots are compact and inexpensive, so you can carry them concealed and even throw them into the bush if some game keeper "surprises" you.

You don't ever want to throw a Bunnybuster away - they are just to beautiful. Much time is needed to make these elaborate laminates, they are really collector's items, and I think Bunnybuster sells them way too cheap (I told him in Alverton, in fact).

I just think the avid slingshot afficionado needs to own both products.

Ah, and I think Audi makes the best cars right now... although a Corvette would be nice, too! To bad my employer only "issues" German company cars. Got my brand new Audi A6 a few months ago, great product.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Joerg, Take it easy on us poor folks!!!! -- Tex


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a ford and a chevy. I like both of them. My ford ranger has around 200k on it and still going strong. I have 2 bunnybusters and I like both of them too. I don't have a fish hunter, but would like to. I also like my flatband and a couple smitty slingshots and a couple of baumstamm slingshots, a victor 10 and 20, all great slingshots. It seems I can't have just one of something. I have 2 guitars, 4 fiddles, a multitude of harmonicas, numerous rods and reels and a few squirrel rifles.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Ford.









(retiree)


----------

